# Largest crowd you've ever played for?



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've played for as many as 1500 people before. I've spoken to thousands at one time when I was in radio. But this? This is ridiculous! One man! One guitar! One song (a very good song) and 400,000 people!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> I've played for as many as 1500 people before. I've spoken to thousands at one time when I was in radio. But this? This is ridiculous! One man! One guitar! One song (a very good song) and 400,000 people!


And he seems to be enjoying himself. There is something to be said for expressing yourself like this. Brave and admirable.

I have played for at most four hundred people at one time, but I was in the second violin section of a large orchestra, not exposed. Stage fright paralyses me, I wish I had more confidence. This past summer, I did play a solo for 15 people.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The band i was singing in got to the Manchester Battle of the Bands 1986 semi-final. We lost out on a place in the final by one vote. Officially there were 300 people there. The band that got the final place by a single vote went on to win it. Best 'buzz' ive ever had, performing. With my class, about 10 years back, we performed at the Manchester Music Festival at the Town Hall. 500 people at that one. Also played my guitar backing my class at a full school Christmas assembly in front of about 650 people (whole school, staff and parents). That was nerve- racking.


----------

